# Can someon recommend really good wheel cleaner?



## Zola (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi, 

I normally have just washed the wheels at the end with standard car wash mix and a soft brush. 

I have been looking for something really good that will get rid of the ground in stuff.

I read that Wonder Wheels is good, but also dangerous to the wheels.

I want something that can lift all the grime but not wreck the wheels.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals Brake Duster, it is all I will use on our's now!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Another Brake Duster/Deironiser recommendation here :thumb:

Needs some agitation for really bad wheels but does a brilliant job of bringing them up looking new.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

deironiser or ironx


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bilberry?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Wheel Cleaner imho is the best wheel cleaner around.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i get top results out of autobrites berry blast wheel cleaner


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Wolfs Deironiser (Brake Duster) great product.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't say I've had the experience of using it but I've heard some good things about Autosmart's Smart Wheels, it's on my shopping list when I'm next putting a big order in.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

justina3 said:


> i get top results out of autobrites berry blast wheel cleaner


Very Cherry Non Acid?:lol:


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been using turtle wax ice wheel cleaner - been quite impressed. Does this have the same active ingredients as Wolfs as the same red run-off effect from the iron....?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wolfs Deironiser is a fantastic product - I would love to purchase a 500ml litre black bottle sprayer with a wolfs label on it (hint, hint)!

Also impressed with Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner (acid free) for stubborn stains etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wolfs decon gel by far.

I've been wasting money on "great" wheel cleaners for so long. I have tried pretty much every single one and none have done anywhere near as good as Jesse's Decon gel


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

does it not work out more expensive though Lee, as its not dilutable (iirc)? got some myself, just not used it yet


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use AG custom wheel cleaner and bilberry.Both work well enough for me.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

+1 for bilberry wheel cleaner... plus it smells awesome!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

espuma revoultion is my current go-to. can get 5 litres for about £25 delivered iirc, whereas bilberry is about that plus delivery..
revoultion works miles better at weaker ratios than bilberry too imo, making it better VFM


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I use Decon Gel for a thorough clean, then G101 at 4:1 for lighter cleans


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> does it not work out more expensive though Lee, as its not dilutable (iirc)? got some myself, just not used it yet


I used the deironiser yesterday for the first time yesterday and although it is more expensive it does an excellent job and means you dont need another fallout remover and saves claying potentially!

I will be using it say once a month then in between a weak dilution of "normal" wheel cleaner 

Edit: after cleaning them even my GF said the wheels look cleaner than normal and she doesnt usually notice


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> I used the deironiser yesterday for the first time yesterday and although it is more expensive it does an excellent job and means you dont need another fallout remover and saves claying potentially!
> 
> I will be using it say once a month then in between a weak dilution of "normal" wheel cleaner
> 
> Edit: after cleaning them even my GF said the wheels look cleaner than normal and she doesnt usually notice


are you wheels not waxed / sealed?..


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> are you wheels not waxed / sealed?..


not at the moment, i will be sealing them soon though


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

+1 for Turtle Wax Ice wheel cleaner
:thumb:


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

Sonax wheel cleaner


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

mike41 said:


> +1 for Turtle Wax Ice wheel cleaner
> :thumb:


Home Bargain stores are selling the new TW Ice wheel cleaner [the one without the attached brush] for £1.69 - bagged 3 bottles [all they had on shelf in Inverness branch] to try.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Home Bargain stores are selling the new TW Ice wheel cleaner [the one without the attached brush] for £1.69 - bagged 3 bottles [all they had on shelf in Inverness branch] to try.


Got some in the week and got some more today. Does a great job and at £1.69 it's an absolute bargain. Going to keep my eyes open for some more at that price :thumb:.


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Home Bargain stores are selling the new TW Ice wheel cleaner [the one without the attached brush] for £1.69 - bagged 3 bottles [all they had on shelf in Inverness branch] to try.


Bugger not a store local to me.

Is the ice wheel cleaner similar to wolfs?

I'm just collating my list for a trip to Elite next week......:buffer:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Zola said:


> Hi,
> 
> I normally have just washed the wheels at the end with standard car wash mix and a soft brush.
> 
> ...


Bilberry safe wheel cleaner mate followed by Colli 845 to seal :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

espuma revolution wheel cleaner the best there is and the VFM if better than most on the market! if you have polished wheels dilute it more, its lasts longer and makes it an even better buy!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Mr Shoelaces said:


> espuma revolution wheel cleaner the best there is and the VFM if better than most on the market! if you have polished wheels dilute it more, its lasts longer and makes it an even better buy!


Revolution is a great wheel cleaner

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## raysrt8 (Jan 16, 2010)

I like a product called ****** for cleaning the tyres and wheels, i also use AS smart wheels and AS ali although it is strong dont need a lot a dilute it right down

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidglove (May 4, 2011)

My chose for top results

Wolfs Deironiser or Ion x.
Kenotek 3200 Alu cleaner. grate stuf!
Also use Diablo on not-so-dirty weels.

Oscar


----------

